# Columbus Ohio Dec 15 or 16 th



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok I hope these come out.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks like a mess there JP!!!! Is that all the farther you can see over the dash of that thing??? LOL j/k


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Some more I hope


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

And a few more, I will post some more later, maybe.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460494 said:


> Looks like a mess there JP!!!! Is that all the farther you can see over the dash of that thing??? LOL j/k


Yeah that was not fun pushing that stuff at all. Hey I was sitting on the phone books too.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I like the truck buddy!!!!! That is the color I am going to paint mine next year. You wanna give me those rims, lol Nice spot on the back-up light. I put mine in the same exact spot


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460502 said:


> I like the truck buddy!!!!! That is the color I am going to paint mine next year. You wanna give me those rims, lol Nice spot on the back-up light. I put mine in the same exact spot


There is a set of those rims for sale in the for sale section. I actually have two lights there. One on each side and I use them for salting. Just got that done last week before the storm.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I want another truck in the same color. I need to talk to my dealer and see if the are still using that paint.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Young Pup;460504 said:


> There is a set of those rims for sale in the for sale section. I actually have two lights there. One on each side and I use them for salting. Just got that done last week before the storm.


I saw that, but Im prolly gonna blow a good chunk of chang on the new Boss. Otherwise I would more than likely get them. I only have one and I use it for backing up.



Young Pup;460505 said:


> I want another truck in the same color. I need to talk to my dealer and see if the are still using that paint.


I think they still use it, but dont quote me on that. Isnt that like their indigo blue or some crap??


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;460524 said:


> I saw that, but Im prolly gonna blow a good chunk of chang on the new Boss. Otherwise I would more than likely get them. I only have one and I use it for backing up.
> 
> I think they still use it, but dont quote me on that. Isnt that like their indigo blue or some crap??


Yeah, I just saw that about the boss plow our ohio thread. Sounds like a great deal.

I cannot remember what they call it. Oh wait i think it is called arrival blue. Don't quote me on that either.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

nice pics jp, hope we have many more chances to take some more!

it sounds like i need to ride with you and get a lesson in stacking 101.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*White Castle's*

*dude...
you can't take pics of the capital without a WhiteCastle in the background
whooooooo weeeeeeeee love them sliders! But...They don't love me!*


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Killer;460670 said:


> *dude...
> you can't take pics of the capital without a WhiteCastle in the background
> whooooooo weeeeeeeee love them sliders! But...They don't love me!*


Sorry maybe next time.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;460633 said:


> nice pics jp, hope we have many more chances to take some more!
> 
> it sounds like i need to ride with you and get a lesson in stacking 101.


I am still not a pro at it, but I can do a good enough job so that I have room for more snow. Did you go by the church lot that I do?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

no i havent had time... got a math final tomorrow


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

u guys should of seent the piles i used to stack with my first ranger my 91. it hand a 5 speed in it so just push push and slam the clutch down and ud come right off the pile never got that thing stuck. ahh the good old days. and thou i dont like cheveys i like that color and ur back glass


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

KGRlandscapeing;460837 said:


> u guys should of seent the piles i used to stack with my first ranger my 91. it hand a 5 speed in it so just push push and slam the clutch down and ud come right off the pile never got that thing stuck. ahh the good old days. and thou i dont like cheveys i like that color and ur back glass


Thanks Kevin. That back glass really stands out in the when nothing is in the bed. Had quite a bit of comments on that Eagle back there.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;460815 said:


> no i havent had time... got a math final tomorrow


Get off the computer and get to work on your studies there buddy.


----------



## jgibb150 (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks about like what we got here. we had between 5-6"


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like going through grandview in the first pic.. clean lot


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;465208 said:


> Looks like going through grandview in the first pic.. clean lot


Yep, it was on W. 5th ave Just up the street from KFC and Cord camera. Also the other is a church property that i do on King AVe. Some pictures from UA as well going to another property.

I think I have seen you around town. Is the logo on your truck that you have in your avator?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah, It's on a couple different trucks mainly the forestry trucks (bucket truck and chip truck) and enclosed trailers. where are you from in cbus?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;465285 said:


> yeah, It's on a couple different trucks mainly the forestry trucks (bucket truck and chip truck) and enclosed trailers. where are you from in cbus?


I am in Grandview myself. Do you run a p/u with the logo on it? I do both side of the industry and work up through Clintonville, into Columbus near Scarlet and Grey, and alot up in U.A. and here in Grandview.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Young Pup;465543 said:


> I am in Grandview myself. Do you run a p/u with the logo on it? I do both side of the industry and work up through Clintonville, into Columbus near Scarlet and Grey, and alot up in U.A. and here in Grandview.


yeah, I've got a red hd that has a small logo on it and I'll be lettering a white hd soon, just can't find time to drop the trucks off. A couple years back I had a black lifted truck with the logo on it but decided to remove it beings it's not a work truck... I'm thinkin you might have seen it beings your in Grandview and I use to date a girl over there. we're up in that area quite often. my shop is in mt. sterling and my office is in west jeff...

good to see someone is from cbus on here.. we need more snow.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;465899 said:


> yeah, I've got a red hd that has a small logo on it and I'll be lettering a white hd soon, just can't find time to drop the trucks off. A couple years back I had a black lifted truck with the logo on it but decided to remove it beings it's not a work truck... I'm thinkin you might have seen it beings your in Grandview and I use to date a girl over there. we're up in that area quite often. my shop is in mt. sterling and my office is in west jeff...
> 
> good to see someone is from cbus on here.. we need more snow.


Yeah we definitely need more snow that is for sure. Started off good but doesn't look to good for the next week or so.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

man they need to bring that snow back to ohio. nice lookin truck


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

born2farm;467882 said:


> man they need to bring that snow back to ohio. nice lookin truck


Thank you for the comment.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP Nice looking Rig

Them lights are they the ones I told you about 

Need a bigger Phone Book


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;469358 said:


> JP Nice looking Rig
> 
> Them lights are they the ones I told you about
> 
> Need a bigger Phone Book


What lights? I have crs syndrome right now.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That snow would sure mae a nice snowman! Nice pics!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a nice ice pack in one corner. Went by the other day and it melted some but still quite a bit there and hard as a rock.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP, Wait till you plow again and hit that pile hard !!!1

- I bet it dosent move LOL


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thought about that myself. That would be one heck of a wake up call.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

O yea it would.


----------



## rmorrison9773 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Pics does look like Grandview


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

rmorrison9773;471675 said:


> Nice Pics does look like Grandview


Are you from the area originally? If so where did you live?


----------

